# General Category > Creative Area >  Jo's art

## Josephine

Thought I'd try and distract myself from my current mood and share with you a small selection of my work.

----------


## Josephine



----------


## Josephine



----------


## Emmie

Oh wow! I love the poppies in particular!

----------



----------


## Jaquaia

They are awesome! The poppies are my favourite too!

----------



----------


## Josephine

> Oh wow! I love the poppies in particular!


Thank you, I did that one on my last art course and it went into an exhibit in Newquay  :):

----------


## Suzi

Those are fab! You're really talented!

----------



----------


## OldMike

> They are awesome! The poppies are my favourite too!


Jaq I hadn't noticed they were poppies yet on second glance at the centre of the flowers they are poppies five gold stars for observation.  :): 

Such talent Josephine, I think the panda is just adorable.  :):

----------


## Paula

Wow! Beautiful

----------


## Emmie

> Thank you, I did that one on my last art course and it went into an exhibit in Newquay


Wow! Rock on you!

----------


## Angie

They are beautiful x

----------



----------


## Flo

They're all beautiful Jo!.....I love the poppies too..and The Who!...but they're all brilliant.xx

----------



----------


## Josephine

Thank you everyone :(blush):

----------


## Josephine

> Jaq I hadn't noticed they were poppies yet on second glance at the centre of the flowers they are poppies five gold stars for observation. 
> 
> Such talent Josephine, I think the panda is just adorable.


I love pandas  :Panda:

----------


## Josephine

I've been in my happy place tonight, creating. Painted my muse David Bowie ♡

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

